
Ask HN: How to deal with a blackmailer who wants Bitcoin? - maxxxxx
I just got an email from somebody who has a password I used to use a long time ago. Not sure how he got it. He threatens to release bad information about me. I am inclined to  ignore it but now I am wondering: He wants to have a payment in Bitcoin. Is there a way to trace that  address to someone or somehow else go after that person?
======
dnh44
I’ve had about 5 of those in the last two weeks. I wouldn’t worry about it.

You can probably figure out where they got your password by going to:

[https://haveibeenpwned.com](https://haveibeenpwned.com)

------
hn-VZ4N8hcYCjKw
Con:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/technology/personaltech/p...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/technology/personaltech/phishing-
password-email.html)

~~~
maxxxxx
That article has a link to
[https://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx/](https://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx/).
You can report the incident there. More people should know about this.

------
icedchai
Just ignore it. He probably got them from a dump and is spamming everyone.

------
pwg
Ignore - it is most likely just a scam.

